# Husqvarna - AYP



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

A distributor that I buy parts from is an AYP distributor. I know that Husqvarna is owned by AYP. I have found (by chance) that Husqvarna parts will change to AYP numbers. Does anyone know of a web site or paper chart somewhere that will sub Husqvarna part numbers to AYP so I can order parts when I work on Husqvarna? I hope this all made sense. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually it's Husqvarna that owns AYP. The parts numbers are the same for the parts that interchange, just drop the Husqvarna prefix and if the part number is available from AYP you should be able to get it. 

Example here is the part number for a Husqvarna mower blade:

532187256 Blade Bagging 54

drop the 532 prefix and the AYP part number is:

187256 Blade Bagging 54

It's the same part, I know I just installed these exact blades on a Husqvarna GTH2654 riding mower and on a Sears Craftsman riding mower. I purchased them through AYP.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year I will try that.


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

is it cheaper to buy from one or the other ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

terry82 said:


> is it cheaper to buy from one or the other ?


You would need to check both sources to find out each time you needed a part, but generally speaking AYP is slightly less expensive.


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

same part, differant prices .it pays to check sometimes.thanks.


----------

